# 2 Probleme - Grub config und Sound

## eine Sage

Hallo Leute, ich schriebe das erste mal hier, bin noch relativ unerfahren mit Gentoo, und habe 2 Fragen. Ein Bekannter hat mir Gentoo eingerichtet, aber werde das System auch bald auf meinem Desktoprechner installieren. Bisher laeuft es nur auf einem Notebook...

1. Wo liegt die Grubconfig, in der das timeout steht? Die gesamte /boot ist leer, also auch kein /boot/grub vorhanden.

2. Im Kernel scheint keine Soundunterstuetzung zu sein, jedenfalls nicht fuer die super Notebook-Dolby Surround-Lautsprecher   :Wink: 

Ich habe die gleiche Kernelversion (2.4.20) nochmal kopiliert, weil ich nicht wusste was ich sonst da machen kann...?

Also, hab schon viel gsucht, aber nichts hilfreiches gefunden...

Waere fuer Hilfe sehr dankbar,

Sage

----------

## Snowy

Hi,

zur Frage 1:

Du musst erst  /boot mounten. Es wird Standardmäßig nicht gemountet.

Wenn die Bootpartition in der fstab eingetragen ist sollte ein "mount /boot" reichen, wenn nicht dann ist ein "mount /dev/hdxx /boot" nötig.

Bei der 2. Frage muss ich passen.

Ciao

----------

## eine Sage

Scheint gemountet zu sein.

In der fstab steht /boot drin, allerdings meldet er 

"mount: special device /dev/BOOT does not exist"

In /boot komme ich  ja rein, und ls -al meldet nichts außer eben "." und ".." - also ist sie leer?!

----------

## A.Stranger

Hallo,

 :Laughing:  Da scheint Dein Freund vergessen zu haben, Deine fstab anzupassen. Ändere sie mal in /dev/hda1 und versuche sie nochmal zu mounten.

Und poste am besten gleich mal Deine komplette fstab. Wer weiss, was er noch vergessen hat?!  :Wink: 

----------

## eine Sage

Die fstab sieht folgendermaßen aus:

```

# /etc/fstab: static file system information.

# $Header: /home/cvsroot/gentoo-src/rc-scripts/etc/fstab,v 1.10 2002/11/18 19:39:22 azarah Exp $

#

# noatime turns of atimes for increased performance (atimes normally aren't

# needed; notail increases performance of ReiserFS (at the expense of storage

# efficiency).  It's safe to drop the noatime options if you want and to 

# switch between notail and tail freely.

# <fs>             <mountpoint>    <type>     <opts>            <dump/pass>

# NOTE: If your BOOT partition is ReiserFS, add the notail option to opts.

/dev/BOOT      /boot      ext2      noauto,noatime      1 1

/dev/ROOT      /      xfs      noatime         0 0

/dev/SWAP      none      swap      sw         0 0

/dev/cdroms/cdrom0   /mnt/cdrom   iso9660      noauto,ro      0 0

proc         /proc      proc      defaults      0 0

# glibc 2.2 and above expects tmpfs to be mounted at /dev/shm for

# POSIX shared memory (shm_open, shm_unlink). Adding the following

# line to /etc/fstab should take care of this:

# (tmpfs is a dynamically expandable/shrinkable ramdisk, and will use almost no

#  memory if not populated with files)

tmpfs         /dev/shm   tmpfs      defaults      0 0

```

----------

## A.Stranger

Hi,

dass habe ich mir gedacht.

Du kannst mal folgendes versuchen:

"/dev/BOOT" nach "/dev/hda1" ändern

"/dev/ROOT" nach "/dev/hda2" ändern

"/dev/SWAP" nach "/dev/hda3" ändern

oder:

"/dev/ROOT" nach "/dev/hda3" ändern

"/dev/SWAP" nach "/dev/hda2" ändern

Wo genau Root hängt, solltest Du mit einem einfachen "mount" herausfinden (wahrscheinlich direkt die erste Zeile, die ausgegeben wird, wenn Du "mount" eintippst).

Danach ruhig mal neu booten, dann kannst Du auch als root "mount /boot" eingeben und wirst (hoffentlich) Deine grub.conf finden.

----------

## eine Sage

Nein, habe beide Aenderungen ausprobiert, bei der ersten meldet er nur nur einen Fehler beim Mounten beim Start, beim 2. fordert er das Root-Passwort nachdem er gemeint hat:"Root filesystem could not be mounted R/W" , dann kommt die direkte bash, ich habe aber nur Leserecht fuer die fstab, gebe ich das Root-Passwort nicht ein, haellt er inne und arbeitet, scheint jedenfalls so, in einer Schleife...

Wie bekomm ich die fstab nun wieder in Ordnung   :Rolling Eyes: 

----------

## eine Sage

Also konkreter:

Was muss ich machen um wieder _vollstaendige_ Kontrolle zu bekommen?

Anscheinend ist /etc/ nur zum Lesen gebergt....

----------

## eine Sage

Leute, ih komm hier wirklich nicht weiter!!

Ein 

```

mount -t ext2 /dev/hda1 /etc

```

gibt 

"EXT2-fs: ide0(3,1): could't mount because of unsupported optional features (4).

mount: wrong fs type, bad option, bad superblock on /dev/hda1,

or too many mounted file system"

zurueck.

----------

## swain

was für ein file system setzt du den ein ?

wie bootest du den die Kiste wenn deine fstab so strubbelig ist ?

weißt du wie die festplatte partitioniert ist ?

Wenn ja poste das mal hier, dann kann dir auch bei deiner fstab geholfen werden ...

und beschreibe mal bis zu welchem punkt du kommst, bootet der Rechner normal hoch bis zum Login ?

Ich bin gerade verwirrt durch deine aussagen  :Smile: 

----------

## eine Sage

ext2

Weiss ich auch nicht wie das geht... 

Ja, eine Große (ca.20 gb)  / , und /boot und /root  und das uebliche Swap...

Er stoppt bei:

```

-Checking root filesystem...

fsck 1.32 (09-Nov-2002)

fsck.ext2: Is a directory while trying to open / 

/:

The superblock could not be read or does not describe a correct ext2 filesystem. If the deviceis valid and it really contains an ext2 fs (and not swap or ufs or something els), then the superblock is corrupt, and you might try running e2fsck with an alternate superblock:

    e2fsck -b 8193 <device>

-Filesystem repaired

-Remounting root filesystem read/write...

-Root filesystem could not be mounted R/W :(

Give root password for maintenance

(or type Control-D for normal startup):

```

Das sieht nach einer kaputten Partition aus!?

----------

## eine Sage

Hm, in der fstab (lesen kann ich ja) steht das das FS xfs sein sollte. Allerdings laesst es sich damit auch nicht mounten...

----------

## swain

 *eine Sage wrote:*   

> 
> 
> ```
> 
> -Checking root filesystem...
> ...

 

hast du mal das gemacht was dir vorgeschlagen wird ?

nur mal so als frage..

----------

## eine Sage

Daher kommt das ganze...

Ich Trottel habe nicht wie der Seltsame 

"/dev/BOOT" nach "/dev/hda1" geaendert, sondern "/dev/BOOT" stehen gelassen, und dafuer "/dev/hda1" ersetzt.  :Rolling Eyes:   Und das bei allen 3 Eintraegen. Daruas folgte, dass ich keinen Schreibzugriff mehr auf / habe! 

Hab es unterdessen auch mit Knoppix versucht, aber auch das meldet nur Fehler beim Mounten.

----------

## SethGecko

Weisst du noch, wieviele Partitionen du hast (mindestens drei?) und welche wofür gedacht war? Z.b.  die erste (hda1) für /boot, die zweite für Swap und die dritte für /  ? Nur wenn du das weisst kannst du fstab richtig einrichten.

Wenn du das Zeug nicht mehr genau weisst (ich muss es mir auch immer aufschreiben   :Smile:  ), dann leg mal die Gentoo CD ein und rufe  "fdisk /dev/hda" auf, dann drück "p", so bekommst du die Partitionstabelle.

----------

## eine Sage

Da ich den groessten Teil der Installation nicht mitbekommen habe, habe ich entschieden das ganze nochmal selbst zu machen. Den Rechner kann ich erstmal entbehren, was wichtiges ist nicht drauf, und dann lern ich mal was!   :Very Happy: 

Daher werdet ihr ab jetzt meine Fragen zur Installation zu hoeren bekommen   :Laughing: 

Danke fuer eure Muehe

eure Sage

----------

## A.Stranger

Hi,

dann arbeite genau die Installationsanleitung durch. Da kommt dann auch wirgendwann die Stelle mit der fstab. Dann weisst Du auch für die Zukunft, was es damit aufsich hat.  :Smile: 

----------

